# Plowing with a standard trans



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a '97 Ford Ranger with a 4.0L and a 5 speed transmission. I just plowed for the very first time a couple of days ago. I feel that I may have really burned my clutch pretty bad. The clutch does have quite a few tens of thousands of miles on it so it's pretty old anyway. My question is: Are there any tips as far as plowing with a standard transmission that may avoid premature burning of clutches. I realize that it's as simple as "Don't ride the clutch too much" and stuff like that, but maybe someone has some other, better tips.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Use Low range, Dont use the clutch to controle your speed. Push snow, ease up on gas just before the engine stalls step on the clutch.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, good idea. I really didn't think of that. Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly290 (Jan 30, 2004)

sday88 - What theplowmeister said: Use low range when possible. If you have a longer push you may want to use high range for a LITTLE more speed, but when doing smaller, tighter areas, I found using low range worked great. I plowed for 2 winters with a 97' Toyota Tacoma 5 speed, and it held up really well using low range when possible. Also, knowing I only had a little truck, I would go out every 4 - 6 inches, so not to over-work my truck. Since I charged per push, it probably made me more money.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my blue dodge is a 5-speed, and i love it, my only word of advice is dont ride the clutch.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I plow with a '97 Ranger, 3.0L, 5-speed. Like you said don't ride the clutch! I don't use low range too much but I do in certain situations. This has been discussed before....do a search and see what you come up with.

Just curious....what kind of plow do you have?



sday88;449238 said:


> I have a '97 Ford Ranger with a 4.0L and a 5 speed transmission. I just plowed for the very first time a couple of days ago. I feel that I may have really burned my clutch pretty bad. The clutch does have quite a few tens of thousands of miles on it so it's pretty old anyway. My question is: Are there any tips as far as plowing with a standard transmission that may avoid premature burning of clutches. I realize that it's as simple as "Don't ride the clutch too much" and stuff like that, but maybe someone has some other, better tips.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ive seen a lot of people use the clutch t very the speed when they are stacking the snow. That REALLY is bad for the clutch. That is why I say use low range you can go slow without slipping the clutch.


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

*Check adjustment*

Make sure you have some free play at the top of the clutch travel. The only time I smoked a clutch plowing was when there was no free play as it engaged. Also, don't try to bite off more than you can chew. Another poster said it - with a small rig you have to plow with the storm, as you don't have enough weight to push big piles and drifts.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brandon;449753 said:


> I plow with a '97 Ranger, 3.0L, 5-speed. Like you said don't ride the clutch! I don't use low range too much but I do in certain situations. This has been discussed before....do a search and see what you come up with.
> 
> Just curious....what kind of plow do you have?


Well, I know a lot of people on here don't like them, but, I have a Snowbear.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Greybeard;450019 said:


> Also, don't try to bite off more than you can chew. Another poster said it - with a small rig you have to plow with the storm, as you don't have enough weight to push big piles and drifts.


Good advice. I don't think I'll have that problem though. I live in Eastern Ohio and we usually don't get that much snow anymore. I couldn't believe the 4" we had the other day, so early in the season. I was just excited to be able to finally use the plow. I've rethought my plowing strategy and think I can do a better job next time without using the clutch as much. Thanks all for the great advice.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

You probably know this but make sure you put a slave cylinder in that truck while you're doing the clutch. I just did this not too long ago on mine. It's not a fun job...don't want to be tearing it apart again.


----------

